# Toll Charges in Spain



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Could anyone give me an idea of how much to expect the Toll charges to be on some of the Motorways in Spain that we will be using when we visit in January as I don't want to get too much of a shock.

Roads identified on Autoroute 2010

AP68 / E804 - Bilbao heading to Madrid

AP1 / E5 Heading to Madrid

AP7 / E15 La Manga heading to Moncofa. This seems to be a road that comes and goes as a Toll road on the journey.

AP68 / E804 Returning from Zaragosa to Bilbao (end of Feb)

Any known costs would be appreciated. Also, are the Tolls worth paying or are alternative routes better / worse bearing in mind the time of year we would be travelling, weather / traffic volumes.

Thanks


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Work out your exact costs from this site here:

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally as an ex international trucker who went to Spain nearly every trip for 12 years, I would not use them as there are excellent suitable national roads that run alongside.
Irrespective of weather or time of year, you will have no more problems on National roads than Motorways.
Give them a go and I am sure that you will not be disappointed.
It is not like the UK where we have to use the M Way structure.


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

We are also travelling to southern Spain this winter. I appreciate the arguments for not using toll roads but, in case we need to use toll motorways, I am interested in the cost of tolls. I have spent some time searching for the toll prices for different classifications of vehicle. OK for France but not for Spain. We have a 4.5 tonne Hobby which is 7.9metres long and with tag axles at back. I am keen to see the difference in toll price with this setup. Any help gratefully received!


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

peterthebruce said:


> We are also travelling to southern Spain this winter. I appreciate the arguments for not using toll roads but, in case we need to use toll motorways, I am interested in the cost of tolls. I have spent some time searching for the toll prices for different classifications of vehicle. OK for France but not for Spain. We have a 4.5 tonne Hobby which is 7.9metres long and with tag axles at back. I am keen to see the difference in toll price with this setup. Any help gratefully received!


hi . lets put it this way they are a lot cheaper than France and we have a tag.jud


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

A tag is classed as a single wheel rear wheel in Spain so you will pay the same as a car I think it is about 13cents per kilometer. If you have twin rearwheels then you pay a higher class.

If the area has a lot of towns that you are traveling though like from French boarder via Barcelona to Reus then I would use the tolls as it is cost effective to do so.


Like the preivios posters the free National roads are okay as long as they don't go though the towns.

I always use a mixture of them to keep plodding on. Beware though the Police are very hot on speeding and use helicotors on remote roads.

They are not out just to get the motorhomes but to try and stop the carnage on the roads by the Spainsh, and to raise a bit of income.

But saying that we was pasted in roadworks with a 70k speed limit by a line of cars and motorhomes and a police car in the middle that left us looking **** we where walking.


Andy


----------

